# iPhone 5 Prototyp mit Slide-Out Tastatur



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

Auf Tomsguide.com ist zu lesen, das eine taiwanesische Seite von drei Prototypen des neuen iPhone 5 erfahren hat.

Das überraschende dabei ist die Tatsache, dass der Prototyp über eine Slide-Out Tastatur verfügt. Wenn es dieser Prototyp in den Verkauf schafft, wäre dies das erste iPhone mit einer echten Tastatur.

Einen ersten Eindruck über das mögliche Design kann man sich anhand des nachfolgenden Bildes machen, bei dem ein iPhone 4 mit einem Body von BoxWave zu sehen ist, der über eine ausfahrbare Tastatur verfügt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Prototyp soll ähnlich dem aktuelen iPhone 4 sein, jedoch eine verbesserte Batteriehaltbarkeit sowie eine  8MP Kamera besitzen.

Zum dritten Prototyp gibt es keine weiteren Informationen.

​ Quelle: Protoype iPhone 5 Has Slide-Out Keyboard​


----------



## Stricherstrich (16. Februar 2011)

Du weisst aber dass, das schon auf der Main war oder?


----------



## SaKuL (16. Februar 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Du weisst aber dass, das schon auf der Main war oder?



Link?
Ich glaube es nämlich nicht


----------



## Nightfalke (16. Februar 2011)

da haste deinen Link: iPhone 5: Apple testet angeblich iPhone-4-Nachfolger mit ausziehbarer Tastatur - apple, smartphone, iphone 4, iphone 5


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

Ja gut dann kann man hier dicht machen, das hab ich auf der Main nicht gesehen


----------



## PEG96 (16. Februar 2011)

ja, dass steht schon auf der mainpage
aber die tastatur wäre ja gerade für geschäftsleute sehr praktisch


----------



## PEG96 (16. Februar 2011)

ja, dass steht schon auf der mainpage
aber die tastatur wäre ja gerade für geschäftsleute sehr praktisch


----------



## dungeon192 (16. Februar 2011)

ich hoffe das, dass iPhone 5 so nicht wird. Denn kann kaufe ich es nicht.

Wird doch viel zu Groß so das is voll Schei . . . .


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> ja, dass steht schon auf der mainpage
> aber die tastatur wäre ja gerade für geschäftsleute sehr praktisch



aber falsche zielgruppe


----------



## eMMelol (16. Februar 2011)

Ahh nach nochmaligen lesen, ja das ist nur ne Schutzhülle und glauben tu ich da auch nicht dran, das wäre so nicht schick genug für Apple.

mfg eMMe


----------



## Domowoi (16. Februar 2011)

Dieses Bild ist ja billigst gefaked. Außerdem würde ich ja viel Geld drauf verwetten, dass das so nicht umgesetzt wird, weil man dann ja den Sinn des Touch Screens verliert.


----------



## Royma_kaay (28. Februar 2011)

Gefakted ist das Bild eigentlich nicht, weil man denk ich schon recht deutlich sieht, dass es sich bei der Tastatur um eine iPhone Hülle handelt. Ich denke aber auch dass das iPhone nie eine Tastatur bekommen wird da es nicht nur Apple "Philosophie" ist, sondern sich schon viele Menschen dran gewöhnt haben und man denke ich die Geräte mit physischer Tastatur nicht gerade leichter bekomt.


----------

